# A Couple of Rules Questions for OLD



## garydee (May 6, 2017)

Looking at the status tracks section I have a couple few questions. 1) Which conditions are considered temporary, persistent, etc..? I don't see a list. Is it the GM's choice? 2) Bleeding causes a loss of endurance. Can endurance go below 1? Does endurance loss also affect current health?


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2017)

All conditions can be temporary, persistent, or permanent. The manner of inflicting it will specify if its not temporary - for example, environmental effects are persistent, and some monster powers may be permanent (a gorgon turning you to stone would be a permanent effect). 

Whatever causes it will specify which it is. If it says nothing, then it's temporary.

No attribute can drop below 1. Conditions don't reduce attributes, though, they apply a die penalty to attribute checks related to that attribute. So when bleeding, your END stays the same; but you suffer -xd6 when making END checks. Your HEALTH isn't the result of an attribute check, so it is not affected by a die penalty.


----------



## garydee (May 6, 2017)

Thanks. I misread the die penalty part.


----------



## DonT (May 7, 2017)

I have a question as well.  I'm probably just missing it, but how does one acquire a skill that isn't on any of the race or career lists such as the various armor skills?


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2017)

You just spend XP.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 7, 2017)

Armor skills are part of [Combat] so some classes and the Orc race can take them as skill options as well.  But that's neither here nor there.

Question: What benefit do the armor skills provide?
Is it just a benefit for things like Donning the armor and doing repair work?
Or does it provide some sort of combat mechanical bonus? (Reduced penalty, add to defense pool, increase soak?)


As an example, what is the difference between a character with NO armor skills wearing standard Full Plate, and a character with 5 ranks of Heavy Armor skill wearing standard Full Plate?


Also, The general armor table has a column for Ineffective (things that bypass the armor soak) but the Eastern Armor table does not.  Is this an oversight?  For example, should Kusari Gusoku also be ineffective against Crushing and Electric just like normal chain mail?


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2017)

Armor skills are required to make full use of higher quality armor. And any attribute checks where you judge _armor_ is the appropriate skill to use (though those would be unusual).


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2017)

this was posted to the wrong question thread, that's what I get for not paying attention when coming back after thinking. Well, leaving it here in case somebody was wondering how to increase weapon damage through magic. 

In regards to the damage part, 8MP of Infuse gets you +2d6 to attribute checks which you could change to +1d6 damage provided you aren't already at your max dice pool. Presuming that getting only the damage, not bonuses to checks, is more of a hindrance than circumventing the max pool is a bonus, +1d6 damage would be worth 6 or 7MP. 

Personally, I might go with requiring Elemental Touch and then having damage be 6MP per +1d6.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using EN World mobile app


----------

